# OBBR 2010 - when should I start looking?



## krmlaw (Oct 8, 2008)

I am hoping to trade into the OBBR in 2010. When should I look?


----------



## Blondie (Oct 8, 2008)

What is OBBR?


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry ... Oyster Bay Beach Resort in St Martin, through II


----------



## lprstn (Oct 8, 2008)

Look at least 1.5 years in advance if possible as the bulk banking and other banking with II is usually only 1 year in advance


----------



## tashamen (Oct 9, 2008)

That's a pretty easy trade because they do bulk bank.  Why wouldn't you just put in an ongoing request?


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 9, 2008)

Ive never exchanged with II before, can I do that?


----------



## carlrocky (Oct 13, 2008)

*Oyster Bay Beach Resort*

It took me about 6 months to get a trade thru II to the oyster bay beach resort for this comming March 2009.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 16, 2008)

Should I start an open trade? Or should I wait til a see the weeks get posted?


----------



## Cappy (Nov 4, 2008)

*start a search !!!!!!!!!!!!*

 It is the only way you will get it thur II
I stopped using them!! I use RCI, Dial exchange & SFX


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 5, 2008)

I just paid my MF, so Im going to start a search now! Thanks!


----------

